
Show HN: Interactive Jobs Board Dedicated to Data-Related Roles - hawkeye7
https://www.projectbi.net/data-jobs/
======
srean
This was flagged and marked dead. I did not find anything obviously wrong with
it so vouched for it.

I did notice that hawkeye7 had submitted the link multiple times in the recent
past, but all of them were marked dead. The site looks interesting enough to
me to unflag.

~~~
arxpoetica
Thanks! This is a very useful link to me.

~~~
hawkeye7
I'm happy to hear that. What was useful about it for you?

